# Specialized Tricross Expert - Impressions? Weight of bike?



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Am thinking about pulling the trigger on the Specialized Tricross Expert in 54cm. Do you guys have any impressions about this bike? What about weight of the bike?

Thanks!


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I have an '09 Sport model which is a lot of fun. If the ride quality of the Expert is as good (probably even better with the Zertz stays), then I think you would enjoy it. I don't know if you are comparing it to other models or bikes, but if you are looking at an '09, you can get a great deal now.
Have fun.


----------

